# Some thoughts on hatchets/small axe



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

For weeks now ive been in the woods cutting down beetle kill pine trees and bucking them up for firewood.
In the process ive built a wood shed and a few other odds and ends using small diameter logs.
It involves notching, peeling, shaping and delimbing. A few other projects that also require some handy blade work as well. In all cases I found both small and large knives were very inadequate for the job. My small cheap hatchet became my handy tool of choice. Normally I dont use hatchets much so I figured a large blade would do anything a hatchet would. That doesnt seem to be the case.

I keep my axes sharp enough to shave with. Ive met some who say they arent meant to be sharp, others that say its impossible to put a sharp edge on them... Meh... I like them sharp and have no trouble puting a razor edge on one (yes it handles the abuse)
My hatchet has been serving well as a small axe for splitting stuff a knife a scraper and everything in between.

Ive owned a few of the store baught hawks and hatchets (tactical type)
They were all to light or had an edge and shape that I didnt like very much.
Hatchets like this one from a hardware store... A little better shap and it has the weight and balance that works well for me. But these are often cheaply made and painted to cover flaws. The edge is also a bit narrow for my use.

It occurred to me... The axes that were used in the past by some tribal groups are almost perfectly designed.
Something like a small broad axe. Shorter than a splitting maul or wood axe. Longer and heavier than a hawk or hatchet. Slightly thinner blade body and a longer cutting edge.

If a knife isnt cutting it for you... This could be an option to consider.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just like guns, one blade can not do it all well. I agree with you that the shaper the edge, the more efficient such a tool is.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a hatchet like this one. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I bought one of the Gerber/Fiskars boy axes. I love it. Need to make a cover for it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a full size single bit axe, a single bit axe with a somewhat shorter handle, and an Estwing hatchet like that pictured above.
I also have two bow saws, one in my truck, one in my shop.
For clearing brush I have a brush axe, 4 or 5 machetes, and a sugar cane knife.

But at age 67, the most used tree felling/cutting instrument I have is a nice bright orange Husqvarna chain saw.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> I have a hatchet like this one. Is that what you are talking about?
> View attachment 13177


Essentially thats what ive been using but thats better quality than the one I have. I considered one like that but I prefere the style more like this Gransfors bruk hand forged broad axe but they are far to pricey for my blood and have a few things I would do different. I think ill forge my own this winter mostly just a matter of finding some time.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have a full size single bit axe, a single bit axe with a somewhat shorter handle, and an Estwing hatchet like that pictured above.
> I also have two bow saws, one in my truck, one in my shop.
> For clearing brush I have a brush axe, 4 or 5 machetes, and a sugar cane knife.
> 
> But at age 67, the most used tree felling/cutting instrument I have is a nice bright orange Husqvarna chain saw.


I love my Husqvarna 55! 
Bow saws are quite handy.
Brush axe is something I havent seen in my neck of the woods in years.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I patronize Bailey's Chainsaws. They offer a wide range of woodland related equipment, clothing, boots, etc. They are geared toward professional timbermen, but weekenders can find good stuff too. Everything they sell is quality, no cheap crap.
Husqvarna Chainsaws, Outdoor Power Equipment and Tree Care Supplies from Bailey's

If you know what a cant hook, or a peavey is, you will be right at home.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

This isnt me but it is a brilliant video, I was mesmerized.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm getting a little Old to spend my time on my knees, back when I was younger a Standard 3.5 lb Miners Axe handled all the chores you have listed without notice. Then I took the 2.5 lb head off a Boy's Axe and put a 20 inch Miners handle on it, worked even better. Nowadays most of my axe work is done standing so I need a handle longer than my inseam. Picked up a Council Velvicut Bad Axe, Boy's Axe that handles most light duty chores. Pick the proper pattern and any of the Old Kelly Kentucky, Flint, or Perfects with a straight handle work great. For felling you can't beat a Michigan Double-bit on the eastern side of Canada, but my days of carrying a Back Biter into the woods are Over.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...If you know what a cant hook, or a peavey is, you will be right at home.


Ahhhh, simpler times. Terms of my younger years;

DBH
Dibble Bar (or Stick)
Silviculture
Cord
MBF
Cruising Timber
Skidder
Short Leaf/Long Leaf/Slash/Loblolly
Stumpage


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Estwing and the scarce Buck Brothers which is almost identical, are the best for money/quality ratio.
The handles do not break off either!!!
They have to be sharp for notching and chipping, these hold their edge quite well.
Also unlike a hawk, have a better weight for general usage.
I have several, one for general usage,
two are put up with the two man Simonds x-cut saws for debarking prior to using the saws.
I can't use an ax because of my back, so like RPD, I use a huskie.
Again due to back, I use a homemade hydraulic splitter.

I use a belt sander for putting on an edge.


----------



## NMRanger (Dec 24, 2015)

I use this small axe for camping and bush whacking. 
http://www.amazon.com/Schrade-Starter-Rubber-Handle-Small/dp/B00BDKZCB8


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Blackcat said:


> For weeks now ive been in the woods cutting down beetle kill pine trees and bucking them up for firewood.
> In the process ive built a wood shed and a few other odds and ends using small diameter logs.
> It involves notching, peeling, shaping and delimbing. A few other projects that also require some handy blade work as well. In all cases I found both small and large knives were very inadequate for the job. My small cheap hatchet became my handy tool of choice. Normally I dont use hatchets much so I figured a large blade would do anything a hatchet would. That doesnt seem to be the case.
> 
> ...


Yes there are many things that hatches and axes excel at. As you've found out. I use a estwing like previous mentioned. I also have a fiskars ax and thing has been great. I also have a very old hand forged ax head that I hung on a new hickory handle as a felling ax. But I'll use my stihl chainsaw whenever possible.

I keep mine sharp with a file. I have never heard of anybody saying they aren't meant to be sharp... Sounds like bad advise to me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I patronize Bailey's Chainsaws. They offer a wide range of woodland related equipment, clothing, boots, etc. They are geared toward professional timbermen, but weekenders can find good stuff too. Everything they sell is quality, no cheap crap.
> Husqvarna Chainsaws, Outdoor Power Equipment and Tree Care Supplies from Bailey's
> 
> If you know what a cant hook, or a peavey is, you will be right at home.


If you can't move it by hand, use the CANT hook,and you can.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gransfors Bruks Small Forest Axe is the one I'm going to get. And eventually a good felling axe. Wranglerstar on you tube has lots of good videos on axes.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

tinkerhell
That is nice, but a little heavy. Today they are making lighter, slimmer models that are excellent. I just bought one a couple weeks ago made of titanium. Came razor sharp. I have used it a few times, as i wanted to test it for durabilty, and quality. Believe it or not, i bought it at WalMart. It has not disappointed yet. Is light weight, sturdy rubber handle, but no sheath. Comes with cheap plastic end covers. Is not from SOG. Is made by Camillus. All Black tool. It saves weight in my pack also. Will send pic if anyone is interested.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

Here is the axe


----------

